# Nikon D40X Compatible Lenses



## digabella (Oct 13, 2010)

I was reading this post here about the d40x and the compatibility issues with the lenses. I already own a d40x and have the 18-55mm lens. I see that the Nikon 55-200mm VR is also a compatible lens. How do you tell what Nikon lenses are compatible? Is there more than these two?

 In the previous mentioned post it was mentioned that there were some I believe, Sigma lenses that were also compatible. How do you tell the compatible lenses on those as well?

Thanks again,
Angie


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 13, 2010)

Just about any Nikon lens made in the last 40 years or so, will be 'compatible'...as in it will attach to your camera and allow you to take photos.

The issue is auto focus.  Nikon SLR cameras from the late 80s up until recently, has the auto focus motor inside the camera body.  You could still mount and use manual focus lenses, but you could use the newer auto focus lenses to focus automatically.  

Recently, in order to reduce the size of the camera body, Nikon took the AF motor out of the camera body, on their entry level DSLR cameras (like the D40 etc.)  So this means that if you use certain lenses, you won't be able to auto focus because there isn't a motor in either the lens or the body.  

As you might have guesses, some lenses do have an AF motor in them.  These are the ones that are 'fully' compatible with your camera.  I don't know the specific Nikon nomenclature for which is which.  
And yes, third party (Sigma, Tamron etc.) lenses usually have their own AF motors, so they would work just fine with your camera.


----------



## Bram (Oct 13, 2010)

Sigma, Tamron are compatable, I don't believe tokina is though. Everything that has AF-S in the title of the lens will have an Auto Focus motor in the lens that will AF on your D40x, everything else will not AF for Sigma it's HSM that will AF. 
All lenses will mount in M mode on the D40x however will only be able to be focused Manually. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Oct 13, 2010)

I think what you mean by compatible is which lenses will auto focus. If that is the case then any lens that is AF-S. It will be in the title of the lens. A lot of other lenses can be used with the camera, but they will need to be manually focused, or used on manual completely.

Edit: Damn you all were on this. Mike wrote a book before I could write two sentences haha.


----------



## digabella (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, Sorry, I was not clear in my question. I was wanting to know which lenses would autofocus on the d40x. Thanks guys for reading between the lines. Everyone had been talking about how "expensive" the lenses were and then I had saw some on Adorama that AF-S and they were in the two to three thousand mark so I was freaking out that I was going to have to spend that much to get descent lenses. I'm a noob so honestly I'm not up to a lot of large lenses yet, but I knew at that much I wouldn't be getting any anytime soon!


----------



## Bram (Oct 13, 2010)

Try this one on for size Amazon.com: Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF AF-S DX VR [Vibration Reduction] Zoom Nikkor Lens: Camera & Photo I have it and works great for sports, nature and whatever else you want to do. It's not expensive at all and has VR, it's a great beginner zoom lens.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Oct 13, 2010)

Bram posted a good lens to get, and on the other end you can get the 35mm AF-S lens for around $180 I think. Ah here it is: Amazon.com: Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

You can get it on BH a little cheaper. It would be a really good next lens also.


----------



## digabella (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the links to the lenses guys! I will definitely check them out. Would be great present from hubby for Christmas;-) Not wanting to sound like a total noob, but what is BH?


----------



## Blake.Oney (Oct 13, 2010)

B&H Photo Video. It's a store for photography and other stuff. B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders


----------



## digabella (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## KmH (Oct 13, 2010)

Bram said:


> Everything that has AF-S in the title of the lens will have an Auto Focus motor in the lens that will AF on your D40x,
> 
> Hope this helps.


Bram left some info out and gave some other outright wrong information. 

Nikon's AF-I lenses also have auto focus (AF) motors in them, and will auto focus on the D40/D40X/D60/D3000/D5000.

The D40X users manual also notes which Nikon lenses will AF on your D40x (AF-S and AF-I).

If you don't have a D40X users manual you can download one at www.nikonusa.com

Your D40X users manual will also note that any lens that transmits distance information to the D40X CPU, like AF D designated Nikon lenses, will light the viewfinder in-focus indicator when you manually turn the lens focus ring, so manual focus is not always a totally unassisted operation.

You will find an extensive list of lenses you can use here (Note the Tokina lenses on the list):
List of Nikon compatible lenses with integrated autofocus-motor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bram (Oct 13, 2010)

My Apologies KmH, I did forget the AF-I lenses my mistake. Also I said 





Bram said:


> I don't believe tokina is though.


 I thought they weren't, so I stand corrected.


----------



## Julioasensio (Jul 19, 2016)

digabella said:


> I was reading this post here about the d40x and the compatibility issues with the lenses. I already own a d40x and have the 18-55mm lens. I see that the Nikon 55-200mm VR is also a compatible lens. How do you tell what Nikon lenses are compatible? Is there more than these two?
> 
> In the previous mentioned post it was mentioned that there were some I believe, Sigma lenses that were also compatible. How do you tell the compatible lenses on those as well?
> 
> ...




Compatible Lenses AF-S, AF-I: All Functions Supported 

IX NIKKOR Lenses Cannot be Used Nikon F mount with AF Coupling and AF Contacts Type G or D 

AF NIKKOR Non-CPU: Can be used in mode M, but Exposure Meter does not Function; Electronic Rangefinder can be used if Maximum Aperture is f/5.6 or Faster 
Other AF NIKKOR/AI-P NIKKOR (Excluding lenses for F3AF): All Functions Supported Except Autofocus and 3D Color Matrix Metering II Other Type G or D 
AF Nikkor: All Functions Supported Except Autofocus PC Micro- NIKKOR 85mm f/2.8D: Can only be used in Mode M; All Functions Supported Except Autofocus


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2016)

Better 6 years late, than never.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 19, 2016)

After 6 years the OP probably has figured it out.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 20, 2016)

KmH said:


> Better 6 years late, than never.


Actually, never is better than zombie.


----------

